

Stanford's Has Long Offered Free Entrepreneurship Lectures - jkuria
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html

======
wj
I absolutely love Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders and have listened to every
one of them, many two or three times.

The two podcasts that have really spoken to me are both on negotiations.
"Secret to Successful Negotiations" and "The Art of Negotiation".

------
dfc
From the title the post seems to be a reply/response/comment about the recent
attention given to the free programming classes. While these podcasts are
certainly useful they pale in comparison to the free class project.

Sure opencourseware is great and has been around for a while. But stanford is
actively engaging with the distance students who are using the materials for
free. It is an amazing contribution.

Its 2011 and the internet is finally making good on one of the utopian
promises that we first heard of with the advent of radio, then TV and most
recently the internet.

------
wuster
Tip: You can also subscribe to these on iTunes. They are perfect for work
commutes.

~~~
barista
Yup. I get these on my windows phone. Perfect companion for my lunch time
listening.

------
mtharvey
If you're interested, here's info on the newest lecturers at Stanford for the
fall: <http://stvp.stanford.edu/blog/?p=4269>

------
pathik
They are brilliant. The list of speakers is mind-blowing. Thanks.

------
pitdesi
Carnegie Mellon: <http://www.cmu.edu/itunesu/>

MIT: <http://web.mit.edu/itunesu/>

Michigan: <http://itunes.umich.edu/usingitunes/>

All have pretty good lectures, though on entrepreneurship the ones from
Stanford seem to be best

~~~
walexander
Don't forget open courseware: <http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/>

There are similar resources for a lot of top tier universities. I've since
lost my bookmarks, but maybe someone can post the ones for Harvard and others.

